# A couple of aviation pics



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice shots! It always looks a bit strange to me how in pictures the planes seem to be "hanging" in the air without their propeller moving :laugh:

The top ones the favorite for me.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the first two. What are they?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks folks

#1: Avro Vulan. XH588, the last one in the world that is still in flying condition. See here. I own part of her...Perhaps half a rivet! (The half that shows) :grin: Beneath the Vulvan, is a Sea Vixen fitted, for the first and last time since 1972 with an extra long range fuel tanks on top of the wing and along the tail booms.

#2: A Fairy Swordfish. Now part or the Royal Navy Historic flight. They saw action during the early parts of WWII.

#3: Lancaster Heavy Bomber - 4 Rolls Royce merlin engines. Tucked in behind it the venerable Supermarine Spitfire. The spitfire is to the UK as the P51 Mustang is to the USA (Both also powered b a Merlin engine - the US version built by Packard under licence.)

#4: Russian Mig 29 now of the Polish Air Force. Capable of Mach 2.25 (1500 mph)

With repspect to the 'frozen props'. The best images show what is known as a 'full disc' - IE a very slow shutter speed. Perhaps around 80th ~ 150th second. Unfortunately I don't do enough practice swinging a large & heavy telephoto, so my panning skills ain't so good...Hence a higher shutter speed.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

The Lancaster and the Spit made me smile. Pretty old birds!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovely pics of some beautiful 'Old Ladies' Donald ray:

I still can't help thinking of a hulking great moth, whenever I see a Vulcan, it's still a very elegant-looking plane, despite the size :grin:

I think that must be the 1st time I've seen a Swordfish, without the obligatory torpedo slung underneath :laugh:

The Spitfire is still the most beautiful 'Man-made' object, in my opinion - OK, they don't have the speed or firepower but for pure aesthetics, the Spitfire still wins, hands down'



These were taken several years ago, on my (then new) Olympus P&S at a '*Proms*' concert at Leeds Castle, in Kent.

The year I went was the celebration of the 400th anniversary of the Founding of America, when the 1st settlers landed. There was supposed to be a Spitfire fly-past but, due to mechanical failure, it couldn't make it :sigh: - Luckily, they did manage to get a P40 Kittyhawk to do it's thing instead - YAAAYYY!!! :grin:

The general setting...











Some of the audience (it's a very patriotic affair )....











The P-40 flypast, this was the 1st 'flying-pic' I'd taken with a digital cam, sorry for the missing tail.... :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

They are a very nice memory WB. They are very good photos considering that you didn't have 'aviation' kit and experience.

I am with you 110% re the Spitfire. (Thank you Mr Mitchell ray

Panning on fast movers, especially with a telephoto, takes lost of practice. Most Aviation photographers reckon on 1 - 2% 'keepers'. If I get a tenth of that I am happy :grin:

Have a look at this page from a couple of days ago - these are the real pros. The practice virtually every day. I only get the chance once or twice a year now.


----------

